# New version of Kindle app for iPad



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like it does two-column display.

Mike


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes, it does.  With this update the iPad Kindle app now does pretty much everything I wanted it to - highlights, notes, integrated dictionary, two-page display in landscape mode.  And in the useless-but-cool category, I like how then home page changes based on your time of day! (that's not a new feature but it's one of my favorite things about the app).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Am I the only one who hates the two column display in landscape mode, then?  And it doesn't seem to be optional.  I would have not upgraded if I'd known I would be stuck with the two column display.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Am I the only one who hates the two column display in landscape mode, then?


I doubt it. I really like it, though. I agree it should be entirely optional, because there may be some instances where I don't want it.

I'm getting really, really annoyed with Amazon's arbitrary behavior when it comes to things that ought to be user-selectable. They aren't being very customer-centric when they do things like this. It's reminiscent of Steve Jobs.  

The only people that seem to listen to what customers want are the developers at Stanza.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I sent feedback about it.  I'm really disappointed.  I always read in landscape...won't be doing it now....  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

chiffchaff said:


> And in the useless-but-cool category, I like how then home page changes based on your time of day! (that's not a new feature but it's one of my favorite things about the app).


It does? 

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it's not the Home page, but the initial screen with the tree and the boy reading.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What does it do?  I'll have to check it out in the morning...

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, yeah! It is the home screen! The background lightens and darkens with time of day. I can see stars in the sky background right now.

Mike


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

And around sunrise and sunset, the sky has an orangey glow

edited to add:  I probably notice this because I like the detailed list display rather than the bookshelf display.  If you prefer the bookshelf, the background is pretty much covered up.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

what dont u like about 2 col landscape?  (pardon lack of cap ltrs and abbrev words)


----------



## sonofthor (Dec 11, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> what dont u like about 2 col landscape? (pardon lack of cap ltrs and abbrev words)


The main thing is that it slows you down when reading. Each time your eyes have to go from the end of one line to the beginning of another you lose a fraction of a second. And it adds up. Reading one longer line of text takes less time than reading the same line broken into two.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

sonofthor said:


> Reading one longer line of text takes less time than reading the same line broken into two.


Not for me. Above a certain page size, reading columns is much faster (and more comfortable) than my reading a long line. That's one reason why newspapers and magazines use columns.

I wouldn't like it on a K3, but on my iPad I much prefer two-column in landscape mode.

Mike


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If you use either of the two largest font sizes, it doesn't use the two column option in landscape. Which isn't much help as the lines are so short at those sizes, you may as well have two columns anyway. That would seem to be the only way to get rid of it - not very satisfactory.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> what dont u like about 2 col landscape? (pardon lack of cap ltrs and abbrev words)


Um, the lines are too short? For me. If others like it, that's great, I'm not going to question that. I just wish they gave users an option. I asked Amazon about it and this is the response I got:



> Hello,
> 
> I understand you'd like to read book's in one single column instead two columns of text.
> 
> ...


I was very happy with it the way it was... . Oh, well there's always portrait...not as good as it was, but better than nothing...

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sadly, I think Amazon has been paying too much attention to Apple. They are getting just as controlling about the user interface, and not listening to customers very much.

Mike


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't like the two column display either.  It's hard to read.  My eyes drift over to the other side of the screen.  The display isn't like a book that has a definate break caused by the spine.  I usually use my kindle app in the vertical setting however.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so glad I saw this thread. I got my iPad today and decided not to update the Kindle app. I don't think I'd be happy with the 2 column display.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh, I have to check this out. In print my books are always laid out in 2-column mode and I'd love to be able to reproduce that in ebooks also. Even if it's only on the iPad... I have to try this. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------

